# [Xorg] Plantage aléatoire

## Fenril

Bonjour,

Sur un de mes PC avec gentoo, Xorg plante aléatoirement au bout de quelques minutes (ça peut tenir moins de 1 min comme ça peut tenir 5 min) après avoir été démarré (avec xfce). L'écran devient subitement noir, le PC ne répond plus. Obligé de faire un hard reboot.

En fait, je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit la faute de xorg, je n'arrive pas à localiser le problème. Auparavant, le pc tournait comme une horloge, je ne sais pas comment ce problème est apparu (ce n'est pas moi qui l'utilise au quotidien), et en console aucun problème à signaler. Mes log sont vierges de messages d'alertes, à part Xorg.log qui m'affiche ceci :

```

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

Pourquoi subitement il ne me retrouve plus evdev ? Est-ce ceci à l'origine du plantage ? Une idée pour régler ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## philius

la flag "input_devices_evdev" est elle bien activée avec xorg-server

voir recompiler xorg-server ?

ou, réinstaller "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev"

----------

## Pixys

 *philius wrote:*   

> la flag "input_devices_evdev" est elle bien activée avec xorg-server
> 
> voir recompiler xorg-server ?
> 
> ou, réinstaller "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev"

 

tu veux dire 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

 dans /etc/make.conf avec xorg-server compilé avec le useflag hal ; ce qui implique de créer une règle pour hal (plusieurs fils traitent du sujet en question sur le forum)

----------

## Fenril

OK, je vais voir pour ça. Mais est-ce bien ça à l'origine de mon plantage ? J'ai remarqué que lorsque je ne faisais pas d'activité particulière une fois xfce lancé, le pc ne plante pas, c'est une fois que je m'en sers qu'il fini par planter au bout de quelques minutes.

----------

## Pixys

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> OK, je vais voir pour ça. Mais est-ce bien ça à l'origine de mon plantage ? J'ai remarqué que lorsque je ne faisais pas d'activité particulière une fois xfce lancé, le pc ne plante pas, c'est une fois que je m'en sers qu'il fini par planter au bout de quelques minutes.

 

Désolé, ma boule de cristal est cassée... 

Tu ne fournis pas beaucoup d'informations. On ne sait pas avec quels useflags tu as compilé xorg, un emerge --info pourrait être intéressant, le xorg.conf aussi.

Manifestement il y a un problème avec evdev, commence par le régler, on verra pour la suite.

----------

## Fenril

OK, je viens de faire un emerge --info, mais ça a été difficile de récupérer les infos car le pc plantait, je vous passe les détails comment j'ai récupéré :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2400+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Aug 2009 07:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf 

/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans 

userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file 

--delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt 

cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog 

jpeg jpeg2k mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp 

pam pcre perl png pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection scanner sdl session spl sse ssl 

startup-notification svg sysfs szip tcpd theora tiff unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmf x264 

x86 xcomposite xfce xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym 

copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul 

mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic 

authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile 

authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env 

expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic 

negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LINGUAS="fr"

USERLAND="GNU"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, 

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Je vais tester à réinstaller evdev et/ou xorg-server.

----------

## Pixys

regarde ici

----------

## Fenril

Bon ok, recompilation de xorg avec support evdev, il semblerait je dis bien il semblerait que les problèmes de plantages ont disparu. J'attend de voir ça après une heure d'utilisation du pc. Je me demande quelle est l'explication exacte de ces plantages, m'enfin, si ça marche.

Je regarde ton lien, parce que je me retrouve avec une utilisation double du clavier/souris, et par hal et par evdev, du coup quand je clique ou tape au clavier, mes actions sont doublées  :Laughing: 

Edit : bah non, ça plante encore :/ 

Bon bin mon Xorg.log à la fin :

```
(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "evdev"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "evdev"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ADI Pro Vista E44"

    HorizSync   30-69

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia GeForce 4 MX 440 With AGP8X"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "NvAgp"   "1"

    #Option   "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option   "NoLogo"   "true"

    Option   "Coolbits"   "1"

    #Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia GeForce 4 MX 440 With AGP8X"

    Monitor     "ADI Pro Vista E44"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "11152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## philius

sauf erreur de ma part pour le clavier c'est 10-keymap.fdi qu'il faut aller chercher dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor, pour le copier vers /etc/hal/fdi/policy

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

l'éditer et changer les deux lignes à la fin: nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

en:

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">latin9</merge>

Afin d'avoir le clavier en français. Je n'ai que cela dans mon /etc/hal et pas de soucis

faire peut être aussi le ménage dans ton xorg.conf, qui est inutile normalement si tu as hal etc.. d'activé, hormis la ligne nvidia dedans bien sûr pour gérer le driver proprio

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "evdev"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection 

peut être une mauvaise idée de mettre cette ligne ?

    Driver   "evdev"

----------

## ppg

Euh à quoi il sert le XkbLayout si tu utilise evdev et hal pour le gérer, normalement il n'y en a plus besoin.

Depuis que j'utilise le nouveau Xorg + hal, je n'ai plus de xorg.conf (avec radeonhd j'ai pas eu besoin de créer un section pour   :Wink: ).

----------

## Pixys

 *philius wrote:*   

> sauf erreur de ma part pour le clavier c'est 10-keymap.fdi qu'il faut aller chercher dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor, pour le copier vers /etc/hal/fdi/policy
> 
> cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
> 
> l'éditer et changer les deux lignes à la fin: nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> ...

 

Ça n'a strictement aucune importance. Le fil vers lequel je fais un renvoi date du temps ou Xorg commençait à être géré par Hal, il n'y avait donc pas encore de fichiers d'exemple pré-défini.

De plus je ne suis pas certain que "latin9" soit une variante à la différence de bepo ou oss par exemple (c'est à vérifier).

Pense à utiliser les balises "code" c'est beaucoup plus lisible.

@Fenril : comme le dit ppg, soit tu utilises xorg.conf soit tu utilises une politique Hal (dans ce cas xorg-server doit être compilé avec le useflag Hal).  Si tu créés une politique Hal, ton xorg.conf est quasiment inutile il ne doit contenir que le driver propriétaire, le cas échéant.

----------

## Fenril

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Fenril : comme le dit ppg, soit tu utilises xorg.conf soit tu utilises une politique Hal (dans ce cas xorg-server doit être compilé avec le useflag Hal).  Si tu créés une politique Hal, ton xorg.conf est quasiment inutile il ne doit contenir que le driver propriétaire, le cas échéant.

 

Oui, j'utilise hal habituellement et j'ai toujours utilisé jusqu'à maintenant, c'est pour ça que je m'inquiète sur ces plantages. J'ai trouvé curieux que le système se plaigne à propos de evdev, sur un autre pc, je n'ai aucun problème avec. Je vais modifier mon xorg pour le remettre à un état normal, et voir.

Pixys, as-tu regardé mon xorg.log ? Est-ce ces erreurs qui causent mes plantages ? Car je ne vois vraiment pas d'où est-ce que ça peut venir.

```
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1" 
```

En fait, y'a pas de messages WW, mais ces messages semblent curieux.

----------

## Pixys

dans ton xorg.conf commente les 2 sections "InputDevice" et les 2 lignes "InputDevice" de la section "ServerLayout".

Montre la sortie complète de 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

Last edited by Pixys on Mon Aug 31, 2009 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

Oui je suis d'accord pour le xorg.conf qui doit être vide hormis le driver proprio.

Par contre pour moi j'ai du copier le fichier que j'ai cité plus haut, puis le modifier avec les deux lignes que j'ai mise en gras pour avoir un environnement en français ou le clavier en azerty (l'un ou l'autre je ne me souvient plus)

Petite info sinon !!

j'ai fait un test avec GCC 4.4.1 sur ma machine pour recompiler le système. Ca à l'air de fonctionner...

Par contre je viens de m'apercevoir que visiblement (sur ma machine du moins...) le noyau compiler avec gcc 4.4.1 me pose soucis

quelques bugs, erreur mèmoire avec portage et 'try to re-exec init", et quand je compile xorg avec le driver pour ma tablette wacom, je me retrouve avec le driver à la racine du sytème / .

J'ai refait un test en recompilant le noyau avec l'ancien GCC 4.3.2 et ca refonctionne de nouveau.

Donc je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas (noyau compiler avec GCC 4.4.1) ?

----------

## Pixys

 *philius wrote:*   

> Oui je suis d'accord pour le xorg.conf qui doit être vide hormis le driver proprio.
> 
> Par contre pour moi j'ai du copier le fichier que j'ai cité plus haut, puis le modifier avec les deux lignes que j'ai mise en gras pour avoir un environnement en français ou le clavier en azerty (l'un ou l'autre je ne me souvient plus)

 

Concernant l'environnement en français tu as lu ça ? (attention tout n'est pas à jour et je vous déconseille de définir LC_ALL dans /etc/env.d/02locales)

 *philius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Petite info sinon !!
> 
> j'ai fait un test avec GCC 4.4.1 sur ma machine pour recompiler le système. Ca à l'air de fonctionner...
> ...

 

Pour le moment sa configuration de xorg n'est pas au point et rien n'indique que gcc soit en cause... De plus gcc-4.4.1 est en ~ donc les "débutants" vont au devant de problèmes.

----------

## philius

Oui c'est ce que j'ai comme configuration sur ma machine (venant des tutos gentoo)

Mais  de mémoire c'était le clavier en querty que j'avais sans le rajout du fichier cité plus haut. Je pourrait refaire un test mais ca me cemble logique si hal va prendre les fichiers par défaut ( donc us).

Pour GCC je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il est dans la branche ~arch.

----------

## Fenril

Je relance car j'ai toujours le problème et je n'avais pas accès au PC jusqu'à maintenant. Je crois que le problème prend des proportions graves, voici ce qu'il en sort une partie de mon Xorg.0.log :

```
IPADDR='192.168.128.2'

INTERFACE='eth0'

NETMASK='255.255.255.0'

BROADCAST='192.168.128.255'

NETWORK='192.168.128.0'

DHCPSID='192.168.128.1'

GATEWAYS='192.168.128.1'

DNSSERVERS='192.168.128.1'

DNSDOMAIN=''

DNSSEARCH=''

NISDOMAIN=''

NISSERVERS=''

NTPSERVERS=''

GATEWAY='192.168.128.1'

DNS='192.168.128.1'

  
```

Je ne sais pas du tout comment ça se fait c'est inquiétant  :Confused:  J'espère que je ne vais pas devoir tout réinstaller  :Confused:  Pour l'instant je fais un ef2sck voir s'il n'y a pas un problème au niveau du disque.

Quelqu'un a une piste ? Problème driver clavier/souris ? Problème matériel graphique ? Problème noyau ?? Ca m'embêterait bien fort de tout réinstaller  :Confused: 

----------

## Fenril

Bon apparemment il s'agissait d'un problème matériel. J'ai changé de carte graphique, les plantages ont semble-t-il cessé. C'est curieux d'autant plus que les plantages apparaissaient uniquement après avoir bougé la souris dans le DE, ou après quelques temps d'activité. Lorsque xfce était démarré mais qu'on laissait en l'ordinateur en idle, les plantages n'apparaissaient pas. Une bien étrange histoire, mais la victoire n'est pour autant pas acquise, j'attends de voir si c'est réellement stable.

J'ai cependant un petit désagrément : maintenant que les input sont géré par evdev (j'ai tout commenté dans xorg.conf), je me retrouve avec des commandes dédoublées  : double-clic au lieu de clic simple, lettres en double ou triple comme si j'avais très rapidement appuyé plusieurs fois de suite sur la touche.

Edit : bon vu que ça à l'air stable, j'ai désinstallé evdev, je prefère la méthode plus ancienne mais plus efficace. Désolé d'avoir sollicité votre sagacité pour un bête problème de carte graphique qui a lâché, mais croyez-moi, il n'y a vraiment rien qui ne le laissait présager.

Merci quand même à vous !

----------

